# Router under 3K



## harmik (May 22, 2013)

I am looking to buy a Wireless router + modem for upto Rs3,000 (can go upto maximum of Rs5,000 if really worth it).
Requirements:
Currently I am using BSNL broadband connection in Bangalore but would require compatibility with other broadband connections, cable connection or USB dongle Wifi sharing too. (Ease of setup would be worth it.)
I am not very familiar with requirements of modem / router in the 3 possibilities: ADSL / cable / USB so guidance will be appreciated.

Hard disk sharing via the router & dual-band router would be useful features to have as multiple devices would be connected to the Wifi but not critical features (Pros/cons would be appreciated again).
Please advise on the alternatives.
I see currently TP LINK W8968, W8961 and Asus N13U B1 are the most talked about alternatives.
Thanks !


----------



## shreymittal (May 22, 2013)

W8968 better all in one.


----------



## whitestar_999 (May 22, 2013)

get W8968 as it has all the features except dual band for which you have to spend more than 5000 if you want a good model & it is not needed much for average Indian usage scenario(abroad dual band comes in handy because of too many wireless devices in public/neighbourhood areas running on 2.4GHz & need to transfer large amounts of data on wifi network daily while using 24mbps internet connection).


----------



## harmik (May 23, 2013)

Thanks for your reply whitestar_999 and shreymittal.
As you recommended, W8968 looks good.

After looking around online, I see that the single band options existing are:
TP-LINK W8968
Netgear DGN2200
Belkin N300
Is Asus RT-N13U B1 an option as it is mentioned online that it is a wireless router without modem and i assume i need one with a modem ?
And the double band options (pretty expensive) are:
ED My Net N600
Belkin N600 DB
Netgear N600

Could you please highlight the differences and pros/cons between these options.
Thanks everyone !


----------



## whitestar_999 (May 23, 2013)

you will need a modem with router like asus rt-n13u b1.its only advantage over W8968 is its support for torrent/simple downloading without a PC by simply connecting the usb pendrive to usb port but to fully utilize its capabilities you need to learn a bit & install custom firmware as well as a custom torrent client.see here for some idea:
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/networking/173578-dd-wrt-transmission-configuration-asus-rt-n13u.html
but if you are not comfortable with such tinkering or like to use torrents on PC with various options then W8968 is better in all respects.


----------



## harmik (May 23, 2013)

Ok. Thanks ! Between those 2 i would rather stick to TP-LINK then.
What about the Netgear & Belkin ? Are they comparable ?


----------



## theterminator (May 23, 2013)

Belkin N300 ADSL Wireless Router with Modem


----------



## whitestar_999 (May 23, 2013)

under 5000 price range get only tp-link or asus as other companies models are not worth their price in this range.


----------



## harmik (May 24, 2013)

Looking at 3 routers: TP-LINK W8968, Netgear DGN2200 and D-LINK DSL-2570U.
Can all 3 share internet connection from a 3G USB dongle via Wifi ?

whitestar, as far as i can find the specs online, they seem similar for these 3 models. However, are there some features which make the TP Link better than others ?
Thanks for your help !


----------



## whitestar_999 (May 24, 2013)

only W8968 & asus rt-n13u b1 support 3g usb modems.there is no need to look beyond these 2 models.


----------



## sanoob.tv (May 25, 2013)

k im planning to buy one too.
i believe asus rt-n13u b1 doesn't have ADSL feature .
that leaves W8968 and dlink 2750u,there is a difference  of rs 500.
So Which one has better range and have Bandwidth allocation thnks


----------



## whitestar_999 (May 25, 2013)

like i said no need to look beyond tp-link & asus in under 5000 price range(W8968 & asus rt-n13u b1).for the price of 2750u i would get tp-link W8961ND.


----------



## sanoob.tv (May 25, 2013)

Since Asus dont have adsl support,im not considering it.
and w8961 doesnot have usb support.so i think w8968 is the choice.I still need ur opinion on the Range.


----------



## whitestar_999 (May 25, 2013)

you can ask member kARTechnology about range as he has this model.


----------



## harmik (May 27, 2013)

So i ordered the W8968 and got it today.
I had called BSNL today to inquire about procedure to surrender their rental modem and was pretty much scolded by the guy for getting a TP-LINK and not Digisol router as Digisol has lifetime warranty and TP-LINK apparently has old software ! 
Anyway, setting up the W8968 router was a breeze. They have stored settings for the common ISP's in the setup guide too.
Will let you all know in case i have any specific feedback wrt this model.
Cheers !


----------



## shreymittal (May 27, 2013)

Congo..for your new modem.
Check and Upgrade your firmware if not upgraded


----------



## kARTechnology (May 30, 2013)

whitestar_999 said:


> you can ask member kARTechnology about range as he has this model.



Well will soon put a review in reviews section about dlink 2750u and TP link WDR3600. And  netgear dgn1000


----------

